# NFs Couple Carnival



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

_''If you have only one smile in you give it to the people you love.''_
Welcome to the Naruto Forums Couple Carnival, to join in the festivities you need to apply with a partner.  Once signed up you and your partner together are applicable for the following events.
Signups will be open from February 5th until February 14th.



*Event 1: Point Hunt
Time Limit*: _February 5th - February 14th
_​*Details*:​*☆* Matching Avatar(s) - 1 Bingo Point
*☆* Matching Signature(s) - 1 Bingo Point
*☆* Matching Usertitle(s) - 1 Bingo Point​To qualify for points either post in thread together to have host confirmation; or post a screenshot of both users Avatar/Signature/Usertitle.



*Event 2: Bingo Blowout
Time Limit*: _February 14th - February 17th
_​*Details*:​*☆ *1 Bingo Point Bonus for Participation
*☆* 2 Bingo Points Per Number
*☆* Each Number has a prize and value assigned to it (duration/amount/etc)
*☆* Numbers can be selected by multiple people however column bonus will only be awarded to first 5 people that picked each number in the respective column.​*☆ *Your selections can be posted in thread or sent to @White Wolf in private.
*☆ *Once a selection is made it cannot be changed.
*☆ *Prizes will be announced at event end.​_Note: As you participate as a pair the points are shared, so use them wisely and discuss it together! 
Note2: ''Nothing'' is a prize. So choose wisely. _


*Bingo Card*:

​



*Event 3: Lover's Lottery
Time Limit*: _February 17th_​*Details*:
*☆* All signed up participants in previous events are automatically included
*☆* One lucky pair will be picked to receive the grand prize

​*Signed Up Couples*​

♥ Priscilla
♥ Mohit
☆ - 4 Points

♥ Underworld Broker
♥ Ava
☆ - 4 Points

♥ SinRaven
♥ ZatchRaven
☆ - 4 Points

♥ Ashi
♥ MO
☆ - 4 Points

♥ Ignition
♥ Packard
☆ - 4 Points

♥ Pandamonium
♥ jayjay
☆ - 4 Points

♥ Trinity
♥ Khaleesi
☆ - 4 Points

♥ Shinobu
♥ Araragi
☆ - 4 Points

♥ Monkey D Kratos
♥ Eros
☆ - 4 Points

♥ Aphrodite
♥ mob
☆ - 4 Points

♥ Milady
♥ Haruka Katana
☆ - 4 Points

♥ Bontakun
♥ The Light
☆ - 4 Points

♥ C A N T I 
♥ Baba
☆ - 4 Points


​

Reactions: Like 5 | Creative 2


----------



## Katou (Feb 5, 2018)

Don't DQ me this time

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Don't DQ me this time


I won't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ignition (Feb 5, 2018)

@Packard I need you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Don't DQ me this time


Hey want to be my partner in this one


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2018)

idk how to play this


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

Addy said:


> idk how to play this


- Get partner
- Sign up together
- Have a matching avy,sig,usertitle
- Pick  two numbers on the bingo card between 14th-17th
- Get prizes
- If first pair on a number that completes a full column (Vertical/Horizontal) get a bonus
- insta-entry in lottery on 17th for chance at grand prize 
- have fun


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 5, 2018)

@His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna want to do it with me, hun?

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hey want to be my partner in this one


Lets go

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hey want to be my partner in this one





Priscilla said:


> Lets go



Sorry I asked Prissy an hour before you in HoU. Find someone else? 



I am however willing to ditch Prissy for @Rinoa. What say you, Noa-chan, be my Valentine?


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> - Have a matching avy,sig,usertitle


no thank you


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Sorry I asked Prissy an hour before you in HoU. Find someone else?


You don't get dibs on a girl she picked me deal with it


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I am however willing to ditch Prissy for @Rinoa. What say you, Noa-chan, be my Valentine?


See @Priscilla you are his backup plan, wile in the other hand you are my first pick


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 5, 2018)

I take it the sets have to be matching but not the exactly the same, right?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> I take it the sets have to be matching but not the exactly the same, right?


Correct

Examples would be. Naruhina, Narusasu, Nalu, and whatever other pairings you can think of and stuff like that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> - Have a matching avy,sig,usertitle





Addy said:


> no thank you


yea.. that kinda made me cucked too 



Mohit said:


> See @Priscilla you are his backup plan, wile in the other hand you are my first pick


hue hue hue 



SinRaven said:


> I take it the sets have to be matching but not the exactly the same, right?





White Wolf said:


> Correct
> 
> Examples would be. Naruhina, Narusasu, Nalu, and whatever other pairings you can think of and stuff like that.



I see


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> yea.. that kinda made me cucked too


i change my set every few days


----------



## Lew (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Katou (Feb 5, 2018)

Addy said:


> i change my set every few days


what scared me is that i have to wear it for more than a week perhaps .. 

and my longest is usually 5 days


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> what scared me is that i have to wear it for more than a week perhaps ..
> 
> and my longest is usually 5 days


the humanity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

You don't need to wear the set for the entire duration; hence the option to post screenshots of both users. 

As long as it's confirmed by me you're good. 

Though if you keep it on longer that's fine too... as far as the festivities go, but not gonna force anyone to keep it for the whole week.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You don't need to wear the set for the entire duration; hence the option to post screenshots of both users.
> 
> As long as it's confirmed by me you're good.
> 
> Though if you keep it on longer that's fine too... as far as the festivities go, but not gonna force anyone to keep it for the whole week.



Naruhodo


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> hue hue hue


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> See @Priscilla you are his backup plan, wile in the other hand you are my first pick





Priscilla said:


> yea.. that kinda made me cucked too
> 
> 
> hue hue hue
> ...


She ditched me first so it's fair 
It's a weeb-ditch-weeb world 


Geek-buy-geek world too maybe


----------



## Katou (Feb 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> She ditched me first so it's fair
> It's a weeb-ditch-weeb world


my bad .. i saw his first for some reason 
although u did offer first... common courtesy says i should take u instead

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> my bad .. i saw his first for some reason
> although u did offer first... common courtesy says i should take u instead


No it doesn't you accepted me first he is going after another girl now let him be


----------



## Katou (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> No it doesn't you accepted me first he is going after another girl now let him be


Ok then.. what's ur OTP?


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Ok then.. what's ur OTP?


OTP?  One time password????!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> OTP?  One time password????!!!


Only True Pair

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Only True Pair


Edward elric and winry Rockbell


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Only True Pair


Btw I need sauce for this one,  for research purposes that is

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Edward elric and winry Rockbell


I dig it 

only thing left now is to make a set based of that pair

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Btw I need sauce for this one,  for research purposes that is


Princess Lover


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> my bad .. i saw his first for some reason
> although u did offer first... common courtesy says i should take u instead


Nah go ahead knock yourselves out. I mean a guy whose name suggests that he can provide you with unlimited mohito cocktails is certainly someone you cannot let slip from your grasp! (The drink might have been called mojito but close enough).

Strange that he seems so insistent on you though. Beware! He might be using you for your ability to win art points! 



Addy said:


> you bully me


 I thought you were also part of the keep-sets-for-longer-than-five-days gang.

If not, then yes, I bully you too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> I dig it
> 
> only thing left now is to make a set based of that pair


I will take care of the set
Btw I need points for him usertile


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Nah go ahead knock yourselves out. I mean a guy whose name suggests that he can provide you with unlimited mohito cocktails is certainly someone you cannot let slip from your grasp! (The drink might have been called mojito but close enough).



Btw The literal meaning of name as in sanskrit is also the one who attracts aka seductive

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> He might be using you for your ability to win art points!


I m quite competent to win those art points myself,  mind you


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 5, 2018)

@Ava  let's do this

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Ava  let's do this


We're gonna win first place.

Can I leave the matching sig/avatar/usertitle in your hands?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> We're gonna win first place.
> 
> Can I leave the matching sig/avatar/usertitle in your hands?



Making her do all the work? Typical male privilege.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> We're gonna win first place.
> 
> Can I leave the matching sig/avatar/usertitle in your hands?



Oh yeah, we're gonna do  this  

Dunno yet what we're gonna use though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Lew said:


> Making her do all the work? Typical male privilege.


She's an amazing artist.

*[Color Commission]* @Underworld Broker

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh yeah, we're gonna do  this
> 
> Dunno yet what we're gonna use though


Lets take a famous anime pairing and we each wear that character as an avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Oh yeah, we're gonna do  this
> 
> Dunno yet what we're gonna use though


Soma erina????

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Soma erina????


No idea who this is

But as long as its a 175 x 350 avatar, then I'll wear whatever she makes me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> Lets take a famous anime pairing and we each wear that character as an avatar



Which ones are you thinking of?  there are a lot  



Mohit said:


> Soma erina????



I prefer Eishi x Rindou

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Which ones are you thinking of?  there are a lot
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Eishi x Rindou




1) Eishi x Rindou

2) Tylee x Azula

3) Kenshin and Karou

But I know how much you love Rindou so I will be your Eishi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> But I know how much you love Rindou so I will be your Eishi


You know about rindou but not soma or erina????


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You know about rindou but not soma or erina????


I dont know anything about rindou, i just know ub loves her because its her discord pic

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> You know about rindou but not soma or erina????



And no mention of the Queen

￼￼￼

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> 1) Eishi x Rindou
> 
> 2) Tylee x Azula
> 
> ...



Wouldn't mind #2 either because they're also great characters  dunno characters of #3 though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Wouldn't mind #2 either because they're also great characters  dunno characters of #3 though


Lets go with number 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> I dont know anything about rindou, i just know ub loves her because its her discord pic


Yeah it's public knowledge now her user name on OJ is also rindou senpaii

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> And no mention of the Queen
> 
> ￼￼￼


Yeah nakiri is love but she isn't paired with anyone right now


----------



## Katou (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit said:


> I will take care of the set
> Btw I need points for him usertile



All i want is sparkles 



Mohit said:


> Yeah nakiri is love but she isn't paired with anyone right now


Poor Kurokiba


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 5, 2018)

maybe

thinking 'bout this


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 5, 2018)

Trinity said:


> maybe
> 
> thinking 'bout this



Join, it's fun


----------



## Avito (Feb 5, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> All i want is sparkles


Yeah sparkles are great I want them too


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Our team name is gonna be Brava


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna want to do it with me, hun?






what's our theme going to be

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> what's our theme going to be


Well I'm Jesus so you'll have to be Maria Magdalena 

And I'm a Bird so you'll have to be a Bee 

 

Or we could go with something less subtle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> Well I'm Jesus so you'll have to be Maria Magdalena
> 
> And I'm a Bird so you'll have to be a Bee
> 
> ...



We have matching names, so that should be EXTRA POINT @White Wolf

I'll make my avatar Mary, mother of jesus, usertitle Mother Raven of Jesus, and our sig can be...a painting of me holding you as a baby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> We have matching names, so that should be EXTRA POINT @White Wolf
> 
> I'll make my avatar Mary, mother of jesus, usertitle Mother Raven of Jesus, and our sig can be...a painting of me holding you as a baby


YES

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> YES



Now we just need a painting for our signatures, and we SHALL BE THE FIRST TO GET OUR NUMBERS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Let's do this

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Ashi (Feb 5, 2018)

@Trinity

I’ll get a Ryūko set and we can be partners


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 5, 2018)

Ashi said:


> @Trinity


rude

next


----------



## Ashi (Feb 5, 2018)

Trinity said:


> rude
> 
> next


I see how it is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I see how it is


This is why I refused to post in this thread until a girl tagged me in here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

@Trinity @White Wolf 

so Sin and I have matching avatar, signature, usertitle, and names.

That'll be four points.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Trinity @White Wolf
> 
> so Sin and I have matching avatar, signature, usertitle, and names.
> 
> That'll be four points.


what are you tagging trin for lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

There is no 4th point you cheater

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> what are you tagging trin for lol



She supports hagiography


----------



## Ashi (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> This is why I refused to post in this thread until a girl tagged me in here



I have no problem asking a girl out, but times like this that works against me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I have no problem asking a girl out, but times like this that works against me



Do it with Chloe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I have no problem asking a girl out, but times like this that works against me


Should have tagged sassy or someone else who would say yes


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Do it with Chloe.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> There is no 4th point you cheater


Technically every team does get a 4th point for participating, so he gets 4 either way, just not for the names.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Almost got my white knight sig ready


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Technically every team does get a 4th point for participating, so he gets 4 either way, just not for the names.



I went and spent one of my name changes on this contest, and this is how I'm repaid?


----------



## Ashi (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Do it with Chloe.


She’s never online


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I went and spent one of my name changes on this contest, and this is how I'm repaid?


Lying doesn't suit you. 

Go back to the reader's corner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Do it with Chloe.


LEWD

HES JUST A CHILD


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Lying doesn't suit you.
> 
> Go back to the reader's corner.



I will forever be associated with the RC. Gates of Purgatory, indeed. 



Trinity said:


> LEWD
> 
> HES JUST A CHILD



Chloe likes them young and supple.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

I kinda wanna see trin go with blue

Just to see zatch get jelly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Alright guys, hows my white knight avatar?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> I kinda wanna see trin go with blue
> 
> Just to see zatch get jelly



btw @Underworld Broker, ava is 100%%%%%% not the first seat. bad judge of character.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> btw @Underworld Broker, ava is 100%%%%%% not the first seat. bad judge of character.


Why not?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> Why not?



quite pessimistic and prone to self-loathing.

He is also quite nervous standing in front of people and prefers to work unseen by others

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> quite pessimistic and prone to self-loathing.
> 
> He is also quite nervous standing in front of people and prefers to work unseen by others


Whoa I need to google this guy right now


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> quite pessimistic and prone to self-loathing.
> 
> He is also quite nervous standing in front of people and prefers to work unseen by others



All that matters is that he's the #1

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Alright we got our matching avatars and usertitle

Now we just need to finish the sig with rindou being naked on eishi's armor and we get our 4 points

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Mohit and priscilla got zero points still


----------



## MO (Feb 5, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> @His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna want to do it with me, hun?


fuck i was going to ask zatch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

MO said:


> fuck i was going to ask zatch.



We could have had a HTGAWM moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> We could have had a HTGAWM moment


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

MO said:


>



Do it with @Ashi


----------



## MO (Feb 5, 2018)

@Ashi


----------



## Ashi (Feb 5, 2018)

MO said:


> @Ashi


Alright buddy let’s go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Feb 5, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Alright buddy let’s go


done. Now we match.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 5, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Alright buddy let’s go



Just proving what ive always known.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Just proving what ive always known.


jesus christ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 5, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Just proving what ive always known.


Suck a dick.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh did white wolf forget to tell you guys you have to wear the matching sets for the whole month?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 5, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Suck a dick.



I have several times.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Lewd 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Oh did white wolf forget to tell you guys you have to wear the matching sets for the whole month?



Could you please update the OP? 

Raven & Zatch = 5 points
UB & Ava = 4 points

thank you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 5, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I have several times.


Informative.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

White Wolf, I'm giving UB full control when it comes to deciding the bingo numbers and how to spend the prize points.

I don't want to decide any of that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> White Wolf, I'm giving UB full control when it comes to deciding the bingo numbers and how to spend the prize points.
> 
> I don't want to decide any of that.



Why would you do that, i'm bad at bingo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why would you do that, i'm bad at bingo


Use your color of observation haki to predict the correct answer, I have faith in you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 5, 2018)

Ava said:


> Use your color of observation haki to predict the correct answer, I have faith in you



Will try to not disappoint you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Could you please update the OP?
> 
> Raven & Zatch = 5 points
> UB & Ava = 4 points
> ...



I dont wanna mess with this since i dont even know whats going on.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Feb 5, 2018)

Ignition said:


> @Packard I need you


For what?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 5, 2018)

@afgpride 

We couldn’t do this because you’d try to get me to match you with a raps or man city avatar and that ain’t happening

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lew (Feb 5, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> @afgpride
> 
> We couldn’t do this because you’d try to get me to match you with a raps or man city avatar and that ain’t happening



Could always go with a Mikel Arteta set


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Lew said:


> Could always go with a Mikel Arteta set



Why aren't you doing this with Nello


----------



## Lew (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Why aren't you doing this with Nello


He isn't gansta enough


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 5, 2018)

Lew said:


> Cool doesn't fit him



he lives in norway 

so cold


----------



## Lew (Feb 5, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> he lives in norway
> 
> so cold



Crap, you got me there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Feb 5, 2018)

@Pandamonium, you tryna watch some MLK documentaries together?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 5, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> @Pandamonium, you tryna watch some MLK documentaries together?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Feb 5, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Ignition (Feb 5, 2018)

we are gonna win, sorry folks.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## fuff (Feb 6, 2018)

Packard said:


>





Ignition said:


> we are gonna win, sorry folks.



get a room, too much pda

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2018)

I'll sign up with krory.


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

Everyone alredy has matching avas?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 6, 2018)

@jayjay³² 

match with my ava and usertitle 

also we need a sig so we can get more points


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2018)

wish I had someone to team up with 

oh well good luck guys

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 6, 2018)

come here @Priscilla

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2018)

Mohit said:


> come here @Priscilla


I'm right here

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 6, 2018)

I wanna  join but, I do not wanna change my avatar/sig and title. 

Great contest though.


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I wanna  join but, I do not wanna change my avatar/sig and title.
> 
> Great contest though.


even if someone is willing to wear a Rin set for ur Obito set?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 6, 2018)

OH!!!! I'd be down for that! @Priscilla. Actually. Dunno who though so...


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 6, 2018)

@White Wolf if someone did a rin avatar/sig set to match mine would that be matching?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> @White Wolf if someone did a rin avatar/sig set to match mine would that be matching?



Yes.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 6, 2018)

Well who the hell could I get to be my partner, @Dean Ambrose be my partner?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NO (Feb 6, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> @jayjay³²
> 
> match with my ava and usertitle
> 
> also we need a sig so we can get more points


You don’t want a new avatar?


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 6, 2018)

Love is in the air

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> You don’t want a new avatar?



i want to keep mine on


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 6, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> OH!!!! I'd be down for that! @Priscilla. Actually. Dunno who though so...


Why don't you ask Remchu?


----------



## NO (Feb 6, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> i want to keep mine on


You can keep it on till my bet ends, then we’re changing avatars. -.-

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Well who the hell could I get to be my partner, @Dean Ambrose be my partner?


I dont even know you 

I'm not that easy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> You can keep it on till my bet ends, then we’re changing avatars. -.-



what was the bet?


----------



## NO (Feb 6, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> what was the bet?


Mafia rating bet. 

PM some stocks that match. Do I have to wear that panda user title or can you be a drug addict?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 6, 2018)

Why are only guys teaming up with guys.. are they all afraid to team up with females.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 6, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Mafia rating bet.
> 
> PM some stocks that match. Do I have to wear that panda user title or can you be a drug addict?



oi 

i'll be a drug addict 

jus this once

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 6, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Why are only guys teaming up with guys.. are they all afraid to team up with females.



or maybe they're gay

i won't judg tho

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 6, 2018)

i wanna join this but the person i wanna team up with will probably reject me so i pass.


----------



## Lew (Feb 6, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> i wanna join this but the person i wanna team up with will probably reject me so i pass.


Chicken


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 6, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> i wanna join this but the person i wanna team up with will probably reject me so i pass.



Lew has been waiting for you to ask him out

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 6, 2018)

Lew said:


> Chicken


It's you, why you had to comment this.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ignition (Feb 6, 2018)

@White Wolf i'll post a screenshot since I really want to change my avy

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 6, 2018)

man y'all lame

where's the fun in that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 6, 2018)

tagging y'all to see if one of u wanna do it
@Nighty the Mighty

@JoJo for comedic purposes

@Khaleesi

@Kenneth


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 6, 2018)

if kenny says yes im finna wear that naruto ava so hard oh baby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 6, 2018)

You really want that avie so badly.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 6, 2018)

Trinity said:


> tagging y'all to see if one of u wanna do it
> @Nighty the Mighty
> 
> @JoJo for comedic purposes
> ...


Is my partner you? If so, sign me up

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 6, 2018)

SORRY PEOPLE I TAGGED KHALEESI CAME BEFORE YOU BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME





Khaleesi said:


> Is my partner you? If so, sign me up


neat

what do you wanna wear as a matching set

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 6, 2018)

Trinity said:


> SORRY PEOPLE I TAGGED KHALEESI CAME BEFORE YOU BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME
> neat
> 
> what do you wanna wear as a matching set


I wanted to rate this as lewd 

but anyway, you choose, I'm down for anything, comedic, serious, weebish


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 6, 2018)

@Rinoa is turning out to be a no-show


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 6, 2018)

Okay then @ be the rin to my Obito, please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> or maybe they're gay
> 
> i won't judg tho


No girls like me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ignition (Feb 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No girls like me



You poor thing, don't sell yourself short.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2018)

Ignition said:


> You poor thing, don't sell yourself short.


Thank you but Im actually being honest with myself. Helps the trauma of Valentine's day coming up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ignition (Feb 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thank you but Im actually being honest with myself. Helps the trauma of Valentine's day coming up



Just think of it as a normal day  or spend it with your bros.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 6, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> No girls like me


Don't worry. 
Don't forget Valentine's Day is a stereotypical holiday filled with cliche and it's just another reason for stores to sell useless crap.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Don't worry.
> Don't forget Valentine's Day is a stereotypical holiday filled with cliche and it's just another reason for stores to sell useless crap.


True plus all the candy to myself

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> @Rinoa is turning out to be a no-show


  

You traitorous bastard!!!


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 7, 2018)

I need a rin. Please be my rin @ or I shall remain in hell.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 7, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You traitorous bastard!!!


You don't have exclusive claims on the Angel of the Avenue though 

Besides, might be doing an ItaSasu brotherly love set if anything


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> You don't have exclusive claims on the Angel of the Avenue though
> 
> Besides, might be doing an ItaSasu brotherly love set if anything


 dammit you're lucky you're my bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm hoping to do this with @Monkey D. Kratos.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 7, 2018)

@Araragi you down?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Araragi (Feb 7, 2018)

Araragi said:


> @Araragi you down?


yes!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## JoJo (Feb 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> tagging y'all to see if one of u wanna do it
> @Nighty the Mighty
> 
> @JoJo for comedic purposes
> ...


rip Khaleesi beat me to it  

I was gonna say u could modfuck my account to whatever since I’m not too active atm and we both win  

rip. smol ppl 2fast


----------



## Katou (Feb 7, 2018)

@White Wolf 

Just in case were in

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 7, 2018)

Araragi said:


> @Araragi you down?



We have matching usernames

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

@jayjay³² 

when does your bet end


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> @jayjay³²
> 
> when does your bet end


Who are you pairing with


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Who are you pairing with



jayjay

lol...


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> jayjay
> 
> lol...


Hmm I thought you were single 
So jayjay got paired I thought he was waiting for someone to ask him


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Hmm I thought you were single
> So jayjay got paired I thought he was waiting for someone to ask him



nah 

we're together 

all of the current pairing should be in the OP


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> nah
> 
> we're together
> 
> all of the current pairing should be in the OP


who checks the OP second time 
let me check the competition


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

If anyone's wondering about the fairness of mods entering and whatnot. Only I know the details as far as numbers go, so everyone else can have fun with it.


----------



## Lew (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If anyone's wondering about the fairness of mods entering and whatnot. Only I know the details as far as numbers go, so everyone else can have fun with it.



That's what he thinks, I've rigged the numbers. I'm selling them for a high price.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

Lew said:


> That's what he thinks, I've rigged the numbers. I'm selling them for a high price.


The only number that's rigged is 69. WW nudes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> The only number that's rigged is 69. WW nudes.


don you want my neudes to let me you what number are gonna open


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> don you want my neudes to let me you what number are gonna open


I don't know what you said but I can put google translate/dictionary.com as one of the prizes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> @Rinoa is turning out to be a no-show


should have stuck  with priscilla

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> I don't know what you said but I can put google translate/dictionary.com as one of the prizes.


nah send me a hard copy i will send my postal address in your pm


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> should have stuck  with priscilla



Go big or go home is my motto.

...not saying Rinoa is big
....or that Prissy is small.

Argh I think I just walked myself into a landmine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Go big or go home is my motto.
> 
> ...not saying Rinoa is big
> ....or that Prissy is small.
> ...


Yes now get ready to face Prissy's wrath


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> Yes now get ready to face Prissy's wrath


Oh we have many steamy, wrathful encounters when you're out of the house


----------



## Araragi (Feb 7, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> We have matching usernames


we need a matching set as well though. Shall we?


----------



## Katou (Feb 7, 2018)

Yes... I'll see a Araragi x Shinobu set


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 7, 2018)

Araragi said:


> we need a matching set as well though. Shall we?



Do you have one?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> don you want my neudes to let me you what number are gonna open



send nudes to my pm

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Monkey D. Kratos (Feb 7, 2018)

Eros said:


> I'm hoping to do this with @Monkey D. Kratos.


I'm here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 7, 2018)

Monkey D. Kratos said:


> I'm here!


@White Wolf, we're ready.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 7, 2018)

Dupes allowed?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 7, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Dupes allowed?


Nope.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 7, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Nope.


I know lol.
My comment was indirectly directed to Eros not a real question lol.


----------



## NO (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> @jayjay³²
> 
> when does your bet end


Ends today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 7, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> I know lol.
> My comment was indirectly directed to Eros not a real question lol.


You can have an admin check. We're different people. I'm not using proxies, and I doubt he is either.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 7, 2018)

Eros said:


> You can have an admin check. We're different people. I'm not using proxies, and I doubt he is either.


Okay.
I'll take your word on this one.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 7, 2018)

no takers to be my partner?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Ends today.


----------



## NO (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


>


Do you have avatar ideas yet? -.-


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Do you have avatar ideas yet? -.-



maybe I can be Nami and u can be Zoro

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Do you have avatar ideas yet? -.-



You should be fondue, and Panda can be someone eating the fondue.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashi (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> maybe I can be Nami and u can be Zoro



No

Be Tashigi


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

Ashi said:


> No
> 
> Be Tashigi



Or I can be Shehawk  (Fem Mihawk)

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

@Khaleesi sasusaku set or sakukarin set?

id prefer the latter obv but i recall u were an ss fan so

option is there bbcakes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> maybe I can be Nami and u can be Zoro


Nami and Zoro isn't a pairing. -.-

Robin x Zoro and Tashigi x Zoro are decent ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Nami and Zoro isn't a pairing. -.-
> 
> Robin x Zoro and Tashigi x Zoro are decent ones.



which do you want me to choose?

you're the man in this relationship, so you make the decisions


----------



## Lew (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> which do you want me to choose?
> 
> you're the man in this relationship, so you make the decisions


that's sexist

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NO (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> which do you want me to choose?
> 
> you're the man in this relationship, so you make the decisions


I don't believe in racism and I also don't believe in gender roles.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Feb 7, 2018)

Go with Tashigi, I will do Zoro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I don't believe in racism and I also don't believe in gender roles.



Tashigi it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

u know what

I'mma make an ss set 4 you khaleesi

and it'll be the best ss set of all time

but mostly bc Sakura is suitable for u to wear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> u know what
> 
> I'mma make an ss set 4 you khaleesi
> 
> ...



Khaleesi likes Inuyasha

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> @Khaleesi sasusaku set or sakukarin set?
> 
> id prefer the latter obv but i recall u were an ss fan so
> 
> option is there bbcakes


LMAAO oh god SK


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> u know what
> 
> I'mma make an ss set 4 you khaleesi
> 
> ...


Gotta wear my shame now


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> send nudes to my pm


It wasn't ment for you  
Man walking up in the middle of night and shit posting gold


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Gotta wear my shame now






here's your avatar



here's the most nonsensical  couple that probably ever existed (aka the sig we'll wear)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> It wasn't ment for you
> Man walking up in the middle of night and shit posting gold



I don't know how no one has yet to review this ice cream. The cheese crown is single handily the greatest ice cream flavor I have ever ate within my 36 years of life. This is simply a life changing experience.

replace _ice cream flavor _with _mohit's nudes_ and we got a deal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> here's your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> here's the most nonsensical  couple that probably ever existed (aka the sig we'll wear)


Welp lets do this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

i did my share this time, you're in   charge of the bingo numbers


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

@jayjay³² 

lez do this


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> i did my share this time, you're in   charge of the bingo numbers


Wait how does that work? I just pick some numbers? I read the OP but was still confused


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

Its the best sakura Ava ever


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> @jayjay³²
> 
> lez do this


That's smoshigi  not tashigi


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> That's smoshigi  not tashigi



i like smokshigi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 7, 2018)

Also this avatar


Mohit said:


> Its the best sakura Ava ever


its badass tbh Trin did very well


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I don't know how no one has yet to review this ice cream. The cheese crown is single handily the greatest ice cream flavor I have ever ate within my 36 years of life. This is simply a life changing experience.
> 
> replace _ice cream flavor _with _mohit's nudes_ and we got a deal


36 huh going through mid life crisis or such,  questioning your sexuality  recently


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> 36 huh going through mid life crisis or such,  questioning your sexuality  recently



exactly. it's like you can read my mind, which proves we are soulmates. send nudes ASAP. don't delay!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Wait how does that work? I just pick some numbers? I read the OP but was still confused


man i dont think ive ever played bingo in my life 
i think this is done by column

btw
THIS AVATAR MAKES ME FEEL VERY MANLY HOLD ME IM SCARED
we need a custom user title btw
i guess we can git fancy as fuck, what do u have in mind


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> exactly. it's like you can read my mind, which proves we are soulmates. send nudes ASAP. don't delay!


And you still picked SinRaven over me go ask him for nudes


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

>tfw zatch is 36

this isn't so surprising but i honestly didn't picture you with an age


----------



## Lew (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> i like smokshigi



Smoking is bad for your health

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Mohit said:


> And you still picked SinRaven over me go ask him for nudes



actually four people asked to be my partner for this contest. i happened to see sin's first. 



Trinity said:


> >tfw zatch is 36
> 
> this isn't so surprising but i honestly didn't picture you with an age



 i'm not near 36, lady. that was a review for an ice cream i want to consume.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> i'm not near 36, lady. that was a review for an ice cream i want to consume.


sure

i am assuming you're late 20s tho

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> sure
> 
> i am assuming you're late 20s tho



just because you can see the date i entered when i registered doesn't mean it's my real birthday


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> just because you can see the date i entered when i registered doesn't mean it's my real birthday


>assuming i care enough to look at ur birthdate on here

it was a genuine guess

do you want me to mention blue again? cos i fucking will


----------



## Avito (Feb 7, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> actually four people asked to be my partner for this contest. i happened to see sin's first.


Aren't you high in demand.  
His Royal Majesty had a lot of suiters in his court his made him try new things like some so called 'nawabi shauk'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> man i dont think ive ever played bingo in my life
> i think this is done by column
> 
> btw
> ...


LMAO honestly I feel the same way about it, this one makes me feel tough like im about to knock someone out 

Something funny maybe “you’re annoying” or just “annoying” 

I’ll ask @White Wolf about the bingo thingy


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 7, 2018)

You’re better at this meme usertitle stuff than me


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> >assuming i care enough to look at ur birthdate on here
> 
> it was a genuine guess
> 
> do you want me to mention blue again? cos i fucking will



have you ever stopped to think CHIE IS BLUE? 

because I have


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> You’re better at this meme usertitle stuff than me


here's your old user custom title code thing for reference:
*Spoiler*: __ 





```
<img src="https://i.imgur.com/zgp7X7e.gif">
```
 (ze huskies, m'dear) 




here is the one we'll use:

<marquee>[forehead poke intensifies]</marquee>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> here's your old user custom title code thing for reference:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


YESSSS perfect! I’ll add it once I get on my laptop since I’m not seeing an option to change it on my phone


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

Lew said:


> Smoking is bad for your health



it's only bad if you die later on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 7, 2018)

Trinity said:


> here's your old user custom title code thing for reference:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Nvm I found it


----------



## Lew (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> it's only bad if you die later on



But everyone dies later on...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NO (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> @jayjay³²
> 
> lez do this


Ayy, what drugs you into girl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Feb 7, 2018)

@White Wolf, give us our 4 points.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Ayy, what drugs you into girl



have you tried febreze 

that stuff is gooood

Reactions: Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 7, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> @White Wolf, give us our 4 points.



he's not online


----------



## NO (Feb 7, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> have you tried febreze
> 
> that stuff is gooood


Lmao, I had to use packs of that febreze shit to get away with smoking drugs in my dorm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2018)

the brooding!sasuke is way too much, and i'm only changing it to a diff sauce ava - but i figured i should screencap in case


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> I’ll ask @White Wolf about the bingo thingy


Between the 14th-17th you pick any 2 numbers (for those who get all 4 pts) and get a prize associated with it.
There's also a column bonus for first 5 vertical/horizontal. 


Bingo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm just gonna give up trying to earn these points.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 8, 2018)

@Araragi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (Feb 8, 2018)

@White Wolf

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Araragi (Feb 8, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> @Araragi


we should get extra points for the usernames too tbh


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)

cute ^^


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 8, 2018)

Araragi said:


> we should get extra points for the usernames too tbh



@White Wolf


----------



## Mob (Feb 8, 2018)

@Aphrodite are you free

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

mob said:


> @Aphrodite are you free



@Grandpa Uchiha was looking for a partner


----------



## Mob (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @Grandpa Uchiha was looking for a partner


Did she accept?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 8, 2018)

mob said:


> Did she accept?



No, I mean, you should partner with him because he couldn't find a partner

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mob (Feb 8, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> No, I mean, you should partner with him because he couldn't find a partner


If I wanted male partner I would choose @El Hit

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## El Hit (Feb 8, 2018)

mob said:


> If I wanted male partner I would choose @El Hit


@Aphrodite marry this guy he is cool.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Feb 8, 2018)

can I change my set now?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 8, 2018)

mob said:


> @Aphrodite are you free



I dont know if i can bring myself to wear a dragon ball set.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Eros (Feb 8, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont know if i can bring myself to wear a dragon ball set.


Make one! Heles has some large breasts.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 8, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont know if i can bring myself to wear a dragon ball set.



make him wear a bleach set then

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 8, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> make him wear a bleach set then


How about One Piece?

Reactions: Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 8, 2018)

Eros said:


> How about One Piece?



I didn't know she liked One Piece


----------



## Eros (Feb 8, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> I didn't know she liked One Piece


I don't know if she does either, but Nami's tits are awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 8, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> I didn't know she liked One Piece



I dont.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 8, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont.



yeah that's why I said bleach

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 8, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> yeah that's why I said bleach



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mob (Feb 8, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont know if i can bring myself to wear a dragon ball set.


You can choose the set

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 8, 2018)

mob said:


> You can choose the set


@jayjay³² 

Can you believe this guy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 8, 2018)

Ashi said:


> @jayjay³²
> 
> Can you believe this guy



leave my bf out of this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mob (Feb 8, 2018)

Ashi said:


> @jayjay³²
> 
> Can you believe this guy


I dont want to end up with a guy like majority of participants did

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashi (Feb 8, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> leave my bf out of this


Your bf needs to be here to remind this mob fellow that he wears the pants set in the relationship

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 8, 2018)

just realized that P + J could be interpreted as peanut butter and jelly

cuz jayjay is the jelly to my peanut butter

huehue

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Mob (Feb 8, 2018)

Okay @Aphrodite  here is my suggestion 
Asuma x Kurenai

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 9, 2018)

mob said:


> Okay @Aphrodite  here is my suggestion
> Asuma x Kurenai


This Kurenai wallpaper is a cool stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 9, 2018)

Eros said:


> This Kurenai wallpaper is a cool stock.


Caption:
"Sonovabitch you got me pregnant and had the nerve to go and die? I will follow you to hell and strangle you!"

Then we need an Asuma looking like this: 
With a caption:
"Hey I'm just taking after the fifth Hokage!"

Speaking of which, I wonder if their kid made an appearance in Boruto. I hope he's a badass like his dad.


----------



## Eros (Feb 9, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Speaking of which, I wonder if their kid made an appearance in Boruto. I hope he's a badass like his dad.


She has in the anime. She takes after her mom more tbh.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 9, 2018)

Eros said:


> She has in the anime. She takes after her mom more tbh.


That's cool too. Kurenai is a real femme fatal

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Eros (Feb 9, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> That's cool too. Kurenai is a real femme fatal


She has almost Sharingan level genjutsu prowess.


----------



## NO (Feb 9, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> just realized that P + J could be interpreted as peanut butter and jelly
> 
> cuz jayjay is the jelly to my peanut butter
> 
> huehue


I like this avatar. 



Ashi said:


> Your bf needs to be here to remind this mob fellow that he wears the pants set in the relationship


Exactly, Stephanie wants a dominant man.  She’s going to hakai mob at this rate.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 9, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Exactly, Stephanie wants a dominant man.  She’s going to hakai mob at this rate.


Im not some beta cunt if thats what you are implying mate.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Feb 9, 2018)

mob said:


> Im not some beta cunt if thats what you are implying mate.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 9, 2018)



Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## NO (Feb 9, 2018)

This is one of the worst memes in One Piece. -.-


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 9, 2018)

mob said:


> Okay @Aphrodite  here is my suggestion
> Asuma x Kurenai



Ok i can do this, but i will make it though not you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Your bf needs to be here to remind this mob fellow that he wears the pants set in the relationship



So who wears the pants in your relationship.. you or MO?


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> So who wears the pants in your relationship.. you or MO?


Suck a dick.


----------



## Eros (Feb 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> So who wears the pants in your relationship.. you or MO?


Seems obvious.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Suck a dick.



Can you tell me to do something i havent already done before please. Thats not even an insult to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Can you tell me to do something i havent already done before please. Thats not even an insult to me.


Suck _my_ dick.


----------



## Avito (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow it's getting hot in here


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Suck _my_ dick.



No thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyway jokes aside, MO reps Yotsugi like yours truly so that speaks for itself


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Suck _my_ dick.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


>


Don’t gimme none o dat 

I see the shit people say to you that you rate either “lewd” or “funny”

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mob (Feb 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok i can do this, but i will make it though not you.


Okay I won't complain if you save me from work


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 9, 2018)

Ok once you have your usertitle on post here @mob .. i feel like im teaching a virgin how to have sex for the first time.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

Damn that Aphro person just roasted that Ashi person


----------



## Mob (Feb 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok once you have your usertitle on post here @mob .. i feel like im teaching a virgin how to have sex for the first time.


Done


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 9, 2018)

@White Wolf we are ready to enter. 

@mob so cute


----------



## Mob (Feb 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> @mob so cute


We have the best set hands down

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 9, 2018)

mob said:


> We have the best set hands down


shouldn't your title say  'take care of my queen'  lel


what a selfish relationship


----------



## Mob (Feb 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> shouldn't your title say  'take care of my queen'  lel
> 
> 
> what a selfish relationship


King is the baby remember


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 9, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> shouldn't your title say  'take care of my queen'  lel
> 
> 
> what a selfish relationship



Its about his son but yeah he wanted him to take care of both. Well his unborn son at the time.


----------



## Mob (Feb 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Its about his son but yeah he wanted him to take care of both. Well his unborn son at the time.


People didnt even watch narudo it seems

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Ok once you have your usertitle on post here @mob .. i feel like im teaching a virgin how to have sex for the first time.



wow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 9, 2018)

this sucks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

Michelle said:


> Damn that Aphro person just roasted that Ashi person


 As if


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> As if


It's okay you can get her back next time, King


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

Michelle said:


> It's okay you can get her back next time, King


There are bigger fish to fry


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> There are bigger fish to fry


where they at? i wanna fight someone


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

Michelle said:


> where they at? i wanna fight someone


They’ll make themselves known sooner or later


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> They’ll make themselves known sooner or later


see u on the battlefield king


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

Michelle said:


> see u on the battlefield king


Until then my loyal subject


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Until then my loyal subject



I am not your subject, you will be my squire and I will teach you the way. 

Now address me as Queen Michelle.


----------



## Avito (Feb 9, 2018)

We got another @Pricella on our hand named @Michelle


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> We got another @Pricella on our hand named @Michelle


better recognize

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

Michelle said:


> I am not your subject, you will be my squire and I will teach you the way.
> 
> Now address me as Queen Michelle.


Imma smack you bitch


----------



## Avito (Feb 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> We got another @Pricella on our hand named @Michelle


@Priscilla


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Imma smack you bitch


Take ya best shot


----------



## Michelle (Feb 9, 2018)

And call me a bitch one more time and watch what's gonna happen


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

Michelle said:


> Take ya best shot





Michelle said:


> And call me a bitch one more time and watch what's gonna happen



You know better than to fucks with royalty

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

You two are so cute awhhhhh :blu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

Tenchelle confirmed


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

She should’ve been my partner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> She should’ve been my partner


It's okay.

What are your IRL plans for V-Day?


----------



## Ashi (Feb 9, 2018)

Ava said:


> It's okay.
> 
> What are your IRL plans for V-Day?


None for the moment

I’ll see if I can score friend valentine tho

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 9, 2018)

Ashi said:


> None for the moment
> 
> I’ll see if I can score friend valentine tho


I see, best of luck.


----------



## Katou (Feb 9, 2018)

Mohit said:


> @Priscilla


its my dupe  


nah... its not

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 10, 2018)

Move aside folks, Milruka in da houuuuse 

@White Wolf Joining

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Milady (Feb 10, 2018)

Make way for Milruka

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 11, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> its my dupe
> 
> 
> nah... its not


You're much nicer

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 11, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen I present,

_Oh can you see into my soul like open doors
Leading you down into my core where I've become so numb
_
Oh sorry. Not My Immortal. My *imoto*.
@The Light 

Isn't she adorable?

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Kharixi (Feb 11, 2018)

U-um... _Kon'nichiwa_. :blu

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 12, 2018)

still no takers on my offer so I can join this?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 12, 2018)

>set matching not over yet
>stuck with sasuke

end me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 12, 2018)

The Light said:


> U-um... _Kon'nichiwa_. :blu


Aww how cute




Grandpa Uchiha said:


> still no takers on my offer so I can join this?


If you are into Gundam and can find someone to do the graphics then I can hook you up with someone 

Or if @Dean Ambrose would stop playing hard-to-get

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## A I Z E N (Feb 12, 2018)

@White Wolf 

@Baba come here baby girl<3

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 12, 2018)

Trinity said:


> >set matching not over yet
> >stuck with sasuke
> 
> end me



i think that ends in two days


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 12, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> i think that ends in two days


i know

but
it still brings pain

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 12, 2018)

Trinity said:


> i know
> 
> but
> it still brings pain


Sasuke doesn't like being at home for long so you're doing this perfectly


----------



## Shrike (Feb 12, 2018)

Trinity said:


> >set matching not over yet
> >stuck with sasuke
> 
> end me



:yeahsorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Feb 12, 2018)

@White Wolf, can I acquire a second partner? Not a replacement, but a polygamous relation of sorts, to get some other chicks some points before the deadline.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 12, 2018)

So just to be clear, we don't start choosing numbers until the 14th? Because the dates added to the calendar have me confused


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 12, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> @White Wolf, can I acquire a second partner? Not a replacement, but a polygamous relation of sorts, to get some other chicks some points before the deadline.


Match the girl with @Grandpa Uchiha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Feb 13, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Match the girl with @Grandpa Uchiha


I don’t share my girlfriends.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Baba (Feb 13, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> @Baba come here baby girl<3


I'm here

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 13, 2018)

Trinity said:


> >set matching not over yet
> >stuck with sasuke
> 
> end me



You already got host confirmation and can change your set

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Feb 13, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> You already got host confirmation and can change your set


She said she wanted to keep it on until the phase ends for the spirit of the competition, unlike you. 

Otherwise, we would’ve all changed by now.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 13, 2018)

Once the hits 0 you have 3 days to post or PM your # picks.  (7AM UTC if you don't wanna click). Can sign up until timer runs out also (w/ screenshots if you want points) anything after is donezo.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 14, 2018)

I feel like negging some people.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mob (Feb 14, 2018)

@White Wolf  Me and @Aphrodite have choosen numbers 69 and 27

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Ignition (Feb 14, 2018)

Packs and me choose 21 and 62 ~


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 14, 2018)

@White Wolf 

@Trinity and I pick 83 and 36!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

@SinRaven which numbers are we picking?


----------



## A I Z E N (Feb 14, 2018)

@Baba you slut what other do we want besides 69?


----------



## Baba (Feb 14, 2018)

C A N T I said:


> @Baba you slut what other do we want besides 69?


I want 21 and 58


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 15, 2018)

The Ando sisters each have number callsigns, but neither 1046 or 370 or their endings are in the cards.

So... we pick 07 and 99 

@The Light


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

mob said:


> @White Wolf  Me and @Aphrodite have choosen numbers 69 and 27





Ignition said:


> Packs and me choose 21 and 62 ~





Khaleesi said:


> @White Wolf
> 
> @Trinity and I pick 83 and 36!





Bontakun said:


> The Ando sisters each have number callsigns, but neither 1046 or 370 or their endings are in the cards.
> 
> So... we pick 07 and 99
> 
> @The Light



Noted. 

Can still change them up until the 17th if you decide to do so.


----------



## Avito (Feb 15, 2018)

@Priscilla where you at we need to pick the numbers


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> @SinRaven which numbers are we picking?


48 and 12. Double and half my lucky number

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 15, 2018)

Mohit said:


> @Priscilla where you at we need to pick the numbers


Lets go high.. 77 to 99..any from those... 

ur call


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava and i pick 19 & 73 ~


----------



## Katou (Feb 15, 2018)

Mohit and I will just go with 83 & 94

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kharixi (Feb 15, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> The Ando sisters each have number callsigns, but neither 1046 or 370 or their endings are in the cards.
> 
> So... we pick 07 and 99
> 
> @The Light


kk


----------



## A I Z E N (Feb 15, 2018)

21 & 58 for @Baba & I

@White Wolf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

SinRaven said:


> 48 and 12. Double and half my lucky number



@White Wolf


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

I really hate you fuckers.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

Fuck valentines day!

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 15, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> I really hate you fuckers.





Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Fuck valentines day!



A reality without Rin as your Valentine. Do you reject it? Will you create your own reality? You have the power to do it. Gather the Tailed Admins!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

Fuck this place and this contest.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

I am gonna lock all of you into a genjutsu and find my Rin so I can win points and be a member of this forum to earn neat little forum trinkets.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 15, 2018)

I should earn points for your guys refusal to partner up with me. 

I think 20 sounds fine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 16, 2018)

dude just wait for the next contest its not a big deal

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 16, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> dude just wait for the next contest its not a big deal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 16, 2018)

Can i change my set now.. i feel weird having the same avie on this long.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Can i change my set now.. i feel weird having the same avie on this long.



If you see your name with four points in the OP, you can change your set lol


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> If you see your name with four points in the OP, you can change your set lol



Okies now to work on a new avie.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 16, 2018)

Me and jayjay will do 60 and 15

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Feb 17, 2018)

@White Wolf could you tell me how many points I have in total?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 17, 2018)

MO said:


> @White Wolf could you tell me how many points I have in total?






White Wolf said:


> ♥ Ashi
> ♥ MO
> ☆ - 4 Points


----------



## MO (Feb 17, 2018)

Trinity said:


>


not just fron this contest I mean.:ho


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 17, 2018)

MO said:


> not just fron this contest I mean.:ho


I'm fairly certain it's just four.

Check in the Global Contest Points thread for updates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Feb 17, 2018)

just checked I have 11.:ho


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 17, 2018)

I was certain my assumption was incorrect since I didn't actually check lmao

I'm clocked out by 11 pm CST so if you ever want me to check your totals around that time ur shit out of luck my friend


----------



## White Wolf -- Bingo! (Feb 17, 2018)

@Haruka Katana pair - # 21 , # 48
HTML title 3d , Sparkles  1w

@Shinobu  pair - # 12 , # 73
Nothing , Sparkles 2w

@mob pair - # 69 , # 27
Big Avatar 2w , 200k Rep

@Ignition pair - # 21 , # 62
HTML title 3d , 500k Rep

@Trinity pair - # 83 , # 36
Nothing,  Sparkles 3d

@Baba pair - # 21 , # 58
HTML title 3d , HTML title 2w

@The Light pair - # 07 , # 99
100k Rep , Nothing

@SinRaven pair - # 12 , # 48
Nothing , Sparkles 1w

@Underworld Broker pair - # 19 , # 73
Big Avatar 3d , Sparkles 2w

@Priscilla pair - # 83 , # 94
300k Rep , Big Avatar 1w

@Pandamonium pair - # 60 , # 15
 HTML title 1w , 50k Rep

Column Bonus - 07, 12, 15, 19, 21 (The light, Shinobu, Pandamonium, Underworld Broker, Haruka Katana) - 5 Prize Points


And the Grand Prize Winners are...

Milady and Haruka Katana!!
You can pick 2 prizes (shared)
Big Avatar / Sparkles / HTML title - 1 Mo
2Mil Rep
Free Name Change



Thanks for participating! 
If there's any questions @ me. ​

Reactions: Like 7 | Friendly 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

wtf

@SinRaven at least you get sparkles now

@Haruka Katana is winning every contest she's a part of. wtf

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MO (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Big Avatar / Sparkles / HTML title - 1 Mo


I though you said my name here but you actually meant month.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Katou (Feb 17, 2018)

congratz to the winners

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks for the effort on this, @White Wolf. twas fun

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## MO (Feb 17, 2018)

congrats to everybody that won something

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 17, 2018)

Can we donate our sparkles to the The Light pair or something? Someone that's without sparkles and wants them.

We don't need them, obviously.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ignition (Feb 17, 2018)

@White Wolf does the prize points apply to us too? (21)


----------



## NO (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Pandamonium pair - # 60 , # 15
> HTML title 1w , 50k Rep


Panda


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you for the effort on this contest @White Wolf ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Ignition said:


> @White Wolf does the prize points apply to us too? (21)


Noh,  it's in the OP, column bonus only for first 5 who pick the number. 



Trinity said:


> Can we donate our sparkles to the The Light pair or something? Someone that's without sparkles and wants them.
> 
> We don't need them, obviously.


Yah idc if mods wanna give their stuff to others


----------



## MO (Feb 17, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Can we donate our sparkles to the The Light pair or something? Someone that's without sparkles and wants them.
> 
> We don't need them, obviously.


il take them.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> wtf
> 
> @SinRaven at least you get sparkles now
> 
> @Haruka Katana is winning every contest she's a part of. wtf



To be fair she actually enters in every damn  thing 

The stars shine favorably upon Milruka. May your ship sail smoothy, powered by hot Yuri action 








@The Light we won! We won a "nothing"! 

5 prize points ain't bad though. 100k reps is pretty good if you care about reps. That's like 20 humorous/thoughtful posts worth of rep.  You can have it all my "little sister" .

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 17, 2018)

What just happened 

Milruka too stronk! ?? 

Congratz all. Thanks for the event 

@Milady can have the 2 prizes 

Im a bit too busy this week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Milady can have the 2 prizes
> 
> Im a bit too busy this week


You both get the 2 items you pick

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> You both get the 2 items you pick


Oh I see 
Edit: oh I get it now. Give me a sec


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 17, 2018)

@Milady what prize do you want?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 17, 2018)

Wait, op says there’s a price in every number but there‘s „nothing“ in the 12? 


But thanks for organizing it @White Wolf

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Milady (Feb 17, 2018)

Yuri always winnnnn!!!! 

The power of lesbian 

@Haruka Katana designed the set. Congrats they are so prettyyyy thank you babe 

Thanks @White Wolf for a fun contest and happy belated birthday 



White Wolf said:


> @Haruka Katana pair - # 21 , # 48
> HTML title 3d , Sparkles  1w
> 
> And the Grand Prize Winners are...
> ...



@White Wolf so does that mean the first set of prize is html title 3 days and sparkle 1 week? HK and I get both?

And for the 2nd set of prize I pick 2....HTML title and spakles I guess. HK and I also get both?

So that means they add up, as in sparkles 1 month + 1 week?

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> Wait, op says there’s a price in every number but there‘s „nothing“ in the 12?





White Wolf said:


> _Note2: ''Nothing'' is a prize. So choose wisely. _





Shinobu said:


> But thanks for organizing it @White Wolf


 



Milady said:


> @White Wolf so does that mean the first set of prize is html title 3 days and sparkle 1 week? HK and I get both?
> 
> And for the 2nd set of prize I pick 2....HTML title and spakles I guess. HK and I also get both?
> 
> So that means they add up, as in sparkles 1 month + 1 week?


That's correct

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> That's correct


Is only the grand prize duplicated across the pair, or all the prizes?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Is only the grand prize duplicated across the pair, or all the prizes?


All prizes are shared. 

So if a couple got two weeks sparkles, both would have the sparkles.


----------



## Katou (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> All prizes are shared.
> 
> So if a couple got two weeks sparkles, both would have the sparkles.


both would have 2 weeks sparkle.. or they split it and it becomes 1 week for the both of them?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> both would have 2 weeks sparkle


^

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> All prizes are shared.
> 
> So if a couple got two weeks sparkles, both would have the sparkles.






Priscilla said:


> both would have 2 weeks sparkle.. or they split it and it becomes 1 week for the both of them?



This is why I introduced the words "duplicated across the pair" to make things clearer 

If the reward is 2 weeks of sparkles, then you get two weeks and Mohit gets two weeks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 17, 2018)

of course.. i was blind

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kharixi (Feb 17, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> he Light we won! We won a "nothing"!
> 
> 5 prize points ain't bad though. 100k reps is pretty good if you care about reps. That's like 20 humorous/thoughtful posts worth of rep. You can have it all my "little sister" .


D'aww :blu

Thanks for hosting this, @White Wolf! It was quite enjoyable.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 17, 2018)

The Light said:


> D'aww :blu
> 
> Thanks for hosting this, @White Wolf! It was quite enjoyable.


Well apparently we don't have to divide the prize between us we both get a copy of the prize. Yay 

I'm gonna take a break from Mahoro-san now and wear a Musashi Miyamoto set 
See you on the swordsman's bloody path to "strongest", little brother

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 17, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> wtf
> 
> @SinRaven at least you get sparkles now
> 
> @Haruka Katana is winning every contest she's a part of. wtf


Matchy sparkly names


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 17, 2018)

Gimme my sparkles now btw Wolfie 

CAW


----------



## Mob (Feb 17, 2018)

When will I get my prizes?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 18, 2018)

@Milady , @Shinobu , @SinRaven , @The Light what sparkles do you want?


----------



## SinRaven (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Milady , @Shinobu , @SinRaven , @The Light what sparkles do you want?


Errr I'm having the one zatch is having

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Milady (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Milady , @Shinobu , @SinRaven , @The Light what sparkles do you want?



Heart sparkles please 
As for HTML title, I'll decide later today

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Milady , @Shinobu , @SinRaven , @The Light what sparkles do you want?



Lightning

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kharixi (Feb 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Milady , @Shinobu , @SinRaven , @The Light what sparkles do you want?


Hm, I've got lightning already, but... How about golden sparkles after these are done?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Feb 18, 2018)

@White Wolf, can you request my 1 week HTML title?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> @White Wolf, can you request my 1 week HTML title?


I'll do this rn

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

the real winner is me x loneliness 



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Feb 18, 2018)

I'll take 50,000 rep


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> I'll take 50,000 rep


I'll take whatever it takes to get a gold bar

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2018)

Everyone should have their prizes now, I think. 

Did someone get Khaleesi and my sparkles? 'Cos we were serious on donating it.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Everyone should have their prizes now, I think.
> 
> Did someone get Khaleesi and my sparkles? 'Cos we were serious on donating it.


ya light since you asked for him first


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> the real winner is me x loneliness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone loves you Dean 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I named your dominant hand "Everyone"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avito (Feb 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> @Priscilla pair - # 83 , # 94
> 300k Rep , Big Avatar 1w


We won something Prissy 
@Priscilla


----------



## Katou (Feb 19, 2018)

Mohit said:


> We won something Prissy
> @Priscilla

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Everyone loves you Dean
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Least I have hands to love me you damn fluff ball

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Least I have hands to love me you damn fluff ball


Bitch please.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Bitch please.


You dirty ho! You lack the pride needed to have that done by someone else.

Smh


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 19, 2018)

All prizes should be out, if I forgot someone you can stone me.


----------



## Ignition (Feb 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Bitch please.



Have you no shame?!


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You dirty ho! You lack the pride needed to have that done by someone else.
> 
> Smh





Ignition said:


> Have you no shame?!



Hey I'm just saying rodents have the ability. Obviously it's more fun with someone else or I wouldn't be in this contest 

But at the end of the day flexibility is more useful than either pride or shame

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 20, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Did someone get Khaleesi and my sparkles? 'Cos we were serious on donating it.



I am not sure, but if it's still up in the air, gimme lightning, gimme thunder @White Wolf


----------

